# Can PCD handle special request option



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi

Planning to order a '13 650i coupe from my Fl dealer when orders open up (hopefully soon)
Question is my dealer has agreed to a swap of wheels not available from the factory ( 373m replacing the 356 style it will come with. Can the PCD do this for me if arranged so the car will not need to go back to the dealer?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Unfortunately we cannot offer or install parts / accessories prior to delivery. If those wheels are offered through the BMW Port Installed Accessory program, it could be ordered and installed there. Your BMW Center may have already looked into that option though.


----------

